# You built a time machine out of a delorean !?!



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I signed up for the Eaglemoss subscription 1/8 scale Delorean Time Machine.
I got the first box of parts today.
Still in the bubble pack.
Will post more when I start assembly and
I will try and keep the thread going as more parts arrive.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Have you worked out how much the total cost of the kit will be?
it would be nice in my collection, but i already have a 1/8 diecast Ford Falcon


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> Have you worked out how much the total cost of the kit will be?
> it would be nice in my collection, but i already have a 1/8 diecast Ford Falcon


.


I try think of it as a monthly cost and not a total, it is 4 issues a month at $11.00 each issue plus shipping so about $50 a month


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

How many months to complete?


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Richard Baker said:


> How many months to complete?



I think, don't know for sure, it is 32 issues at 4 issues a month it would take 8 months.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

So that would make this Delorean kit about $400 or so - not too bad considering the scale, level of detail, working parts and lighting...


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Got started assembling, also built up the front fender or "wing" as they call it in the instructions. but can only post 5 pics at a time.
Assembly is pretty straightforward everything is screwed together, no glue.
The tail lights will be backlit at some future step in the assembly process.
Should be receiving wheels and tires next month.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

John F said:


> I think, don't know for sure, it is 32 issues at 4 issues a month it would take 8 months.



Someone said in another post it is 130 issues, at 4 issues a month, will take 32 months to complete.


----------



## Rusty_S85 (Apr 7, 2018)

Richard Baker said:


> So that would make this Delorean kit about $400 or so - not too bad considering the scale, level of detail, working parts and lighting...


Cost of the Delorean wouldn't be $400.

I emailed the company directly asking the total cost for the kit cause I had a few questions and that was one of them. The reply I got back was from start to finish the kit will come in at a grand total of $1,400 including shipping.

Its why I didn't get the kit cause I built my Tribute Indian motor bicycle for $1,300 and I couldn't justify spending nearly $1,500 for a model when I could buy a engine for my truck with that.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I was basing my estimate on the numbers from an earlier post, which have been shown to be inaccurate


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I misread the add, I thought it was 32 issues, its 32 months at 4 issues each.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Are you still going to complete the build or opt out? :lurk5:

I wanted to the do the McLaren F1 build a few years back and Mrs Fox was okay with the total cost, but I couldnt ever commit to the final cost. Probably spent more on other diecast over the same time still though. So it would have been a trade off and I still dont know where I would have display it! :cheers2:


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Are you still going to complete the build or opt out? :lurk5:



No plans to cancel right now.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Got the third month of issues last week, there wasn't much to do with the second month so I decided to wait for more parts to see what I got.
Issues 3, 4, 5 and 6.
Parts for the front suspension and fusion generator



issues 7, 8, 9 and 10
More parts for the front suspension and frame.





Putting the wheel together.



And the progression of the front suspension








In flight mode, The rotor is held in place with a magnet



Left and right complete



The steering rack, my impression is that it may have a working steering wheel, but it may be a while before I get those parts



Pictures of the finished frame







in flight mode





And that is all for now, I haven't built the fusion generator yet as there is no place yet on the model to mount it.


This project may get stalled for a while, were planning a move to a bigger house.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I'm settled into the new house now, and I've started this project up again. It took longer than we anticipated to sell the house, so while I waited I packed the parts up as they came in, I now have all the parts to complete the car, it's just a matter of putting it all together, I had it built up to issue 69 before I had to pack it. I have also edited my previous post to add the images instead of links.

Here is the control panel



The completed dash



The flux capacitor, I didn't go for any of the fancy aftermarket parts, they're expensive and this project has cost me enough money.



The engine



The engine and interior mounted to the floor pan



And last the body skeleton placed over the chassis, 



I have since put the body panels on and started the rear deck where the fusion generator goes, but don't have any pictures of it yet.


----------

